# downloading



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hi, does anyone download bit torrents, whilst in dubai, ie movies, tv shows, music etc...
do they whip you and put you in prison for it


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You may find bit torrent sites are blocked, but where there is a will there is a way

PM for details


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I've been trying to let you know how I go. I actually ended up joining some share ware thing but just getting familiar with DivX so I can view downloads


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Of course it is illegal, but how would anyone know?

There are two ISPs (both owned by the government) Etisalat and Du. Etisalat throttles BitTorrent connection to a screeching halt. Du, on the other hand, tolerates BitTorrent connection and it is usable with them.

Du's service is limited to a few areas though.


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

cphoenix said:


> Of course it is illegal, but how would anyone know?


The legality of bit torrents is in dispute.


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

SBSR said:


> The legality of bit torrents is in dispute.


Your perception of reality is in dispute...LOL!

Sorry, bad joke...But seriously now...is he gonna use it to download his friends vacation photos? I don't think so, he's gonna either be downloading porn, which is fine from a copyright standpoint, or movies and TV shows, which is not fine from a copyright standpoint. 

In the UAE, downloading either porn or copyrighted material is illegal, so practically speaking, he's gonna be using it illegally.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I use mininova with no drama whatsoever.

Just downloaded the season premiere of Supernatural and Greys Anatomy. Don't know what I would do without it!!!


----------

